# Best place to purchase a HD DVR?



## spicolte (Sep 8, 2007)

I have two HDTV compatible Flat Screen TV's. One has a Direct TV HD DVR, the other has a TIVO direct tv receiver.

Recently, I had a independent tech come to the house to fix a problem with my dish, and he commented on my (what he considered) "outdated" HD DVR. He mentioned he could get me a newer HD DVR box cheaper than what Direct TV could get me, so it got me thinking.

I'd like to replace this DVR with a newer one (because the one always had an audio drop out problem, and while Direct TV recognized it, they were unmotivated to replace my box). I would also like to replace the Tivo box with an HD DVR. (because I don't want to wait any longer for TIVO HD Direct TV box to come out).

I would love to get some opinions from all of you.

1) Where should I go to get the best price on a HD DVR?
2) What model should I buy?


Thanks all!


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

The only HD DVR's that work with Directv is the HR2x series from Directv. None of them are outdated. Your tech was not being on the level with you.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

Since you are a current DirecTv customer, I would call them and see what kind of a deal you can get. Last September we called and got a HR21-700 installed for no charge (Install included new dish and cable run). In addition, we received $10/month off our bill for a year. With this you won't be able to specify what model you receive. You will get whatever the installer has on his truck. It took us a couple of calls to get this deal. We'd just call asking them what they could do for us. We were upgrading from SD DirecTiVos.

If you are looking at buying an HD DVR from a source other than DirecTv, I would go for the newest model HR24. There is a thread on buying them over here.


----------



## Matt L (Aug 13, 2000)

spicolte said:


> I have two HDTV compatible Flat Screen TV's. One has a Direct TV HD DVR, the other has a TIVO direct tv receiver.


What HD DVR do you have now? if it's a TiVo then it is very outdated, if it's an HR2x then it's current and there is no need to update.


----------



## faithhevans (May 18, 2010)

Nice and basic and all you really have to do to get one to work. Only addition I might recommend is having a one gig network if at all possible. I started my basic system 2 years ago and actually run the TV from another computer about 40 ft away. DirecTV has always and will likely continue to consider all of the HR2x series DVRs as one and the same.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

one thing to keep in mind - unless you get a HR21-Pro for retail price, the majority of DirectTV units are leased and not purchased.


----------

